# Baloney sandwiches!



## applecruncher

Or maybe I should say "bologna". One of my favorites as a kid, and most kids rank baloney sandwiches right up there with hot dogs.

It’s been awhile, but I bought some today.

My favorite way:

Wheat bread
Mayonnaise
2 slices thick baloney (cold)
Lettuce
Tomato
Onion

Sometimes I like a fried baloney sandwich. There’s a deli that makes great fried baloney sandwiches (I haven’t tried but I heard they’re awesome.)

How do you like your baloney sandwich?


----------



## Kadee

Sorry this Aussie has never heard of baloney sandwiches ....we used to say baloney to something we didn't believe ( Nonsense)


----------



## SifuPhil

I've lost my taste for bologna - not sure when, but I haven't really wanted it for years now.

Not quite sure how it's made, either - which gives me the creeps ...


----------



## Meanderer

Baloney, is a lunch meat, also called Jumbo by some people I know. We might get raided by the "Food Police"! 








 Here is a video on how to make a fried bologna sandwich.  (like a black man)  He calls it a "ghetto 4x4"! If you can overlook the metal spoon used on a non-stick pan and the individual wrapped cheese slices.... it looks good .


----------



## applecruncher

SifuPhil said:


> I've lost my taste for bologna - not sure when, but I haven't really wanted it for years now.
> 
> Not quite sure how it's made, either - which gives me the creeps ...



For awhile I did, too. I usually don't buy 'lunchmeat', Maybe sliced ham sometimes. But I got a taste for baloney last night so I bought some today. 

The guy in the video is using packaged cheese food. Ick. and you're supposed to cut the baloney at the sides before frying.  (with a spoon...? )


----------



## hollydolly

Here in the Uk we also say ''Baloney'' if someone is talking rubbish, but we don't have it here, but we do have lunch meat...and it's vile so I don't think I'd want to try Baloney (balogna) meat!


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher

And yes, we also say "That's baloney" to mean BS, rubbish, etc.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kadee

Is it something like our Fritz made from scraps of meat with a cereal base filling ? I look at the fat content? of any prepaired foods  .... I'm affraid I keep away from that type of  " meats" I'm not a lover of salted meats and only buy corned beef ( silverside you cook yourself) once or twice a year ,I personally prefer a home cooked leg of lamb, which we have a hot roast meal from and use leftovers cold for sandwiches/ salad.
My iPad won't play YouTube , I asked Apple why and they just shrugged and said or is your internet connection slow? I only have wifi so I said yes it is at times they recon that's the problem.


----------



## Cookie

I think I had it once or twice as a kid, but my mother didn't buy it as a rule.
These days no lunchmeat or any kind of meat at all. 
I will have vegetarian (fake) ham slices which aren't bad, but I don't eat sandwiches much anyway.


----------



## Meanderer

This is a song, my Dad used to sing to us kids.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I only liked bologna sandwiches as a kid, on white bread with mayo, ends cut off.  I don't eat it anymore.


----------



## Meanderer

Kadee46 said:


> My iPad won't play YouTube , I asked Apple why and they just shrugged and said or is your internet connection slow? I only have wifi so I said yes it is at times they recon that's the problem.


Kadee, A little boy sings these words in a commercial.

My Bologna has a first name,
It's O-S-C-A-R.
My bologna has a second name,
It's M-A-Y-E-R.
Oh I love to eat it everyday,
And if you ask me why, I say,
Cause' Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> For awhile I did, too. I usually don't buy 'lunchmeat', Maybe sliced ham sometimes. But I got a taste for baloney last night so I bought some today.



Darn - now you have me thinking about bologna ... 



> The guy in the video is using packaged cheese food. Ick. and you're supposed to cut the baloney at the sides before frying.  (with a spoon...? )



Pasteurized Processed Cheese Food-Stuff!  layful: I think I heard somewhere they can't legally call it _cheese_ ... (he said as he munched on a fresh ball of provolone)


----------



## Meanderer

Another way my Mum used to make it was with a garlic ring of baloney.  She cut it up and fried it with potatoes.  Very good!


----------



## Falcon

We used to go sailing on the lake.  At the marina store we bought a loaf of bread and some sliced baloney.

After sailing for a couple of hours in the fresh air, we were SO hungry, we just slapped the baloney between 2 slices of bread and devoured 
them!  No butter, mustard, mayo etc.  They tasted like food from the finest restaurant in town.


----------



## AZ Jim

When I was a kid we bought it at the store and it had to be cut off the loaf for you.  My Dad always had it sliced thick.  Cheese came in a wooden box also you could cut it however you wanted it.  Put the two together in two slices of fresh white bread and as a kid I loved it.  Not so much now.


----------



## Meanderer

SifuPhil said:


> Pasteurized Processed Cheese Food-Stuff!  layful: I think I heard somewhere they can't legally call it _cheese_ ... (he said as he munched on a fresh ball of provolone)



...CHEESE-IT ....THE COPS!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## ndynt

When my children were young I would grind it up, add mustard, mayonnaise, celery, onions and dill relish.  They loved it wrapped up in a lettuce leaf.  I have not bought it since I watched Zimmerman's Bizarre Foods segment.  Yes, it is considered a bizarre food ! ! !
[video]http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/bizarre-foods/video/making-bologna-in-memphis[/video]


----------



## applecruncher

Remember when George Costanza's mom wanted Jerry to take a plate of baloney sandwiches home and give them to people in his apt bldg? :laugh:


----------



## John C

I don't buy it anymore, but I occasionally get a can of Spam.  It's not considered to be a good food, but you can make a fairly tasty sandwich out of it.  Add lettuce and tomato and it's pretty respectable..


----------



## RadishRose

Used to have baloney sandwiches as a kid, too; preferred them with mustard. We used to fry baloney sometimes, I liked the edges crispy. I guess its not eaten as much today.


----------



## Meanderer

John C said:


> I don't buy it anymore, but I occasionally get a can of Spam.  It's not considered to be a good food, but you can make a fairly tasty sandwich out of it.  Add lettuce and tomato and it's pretty respectable..


...At the risk of another raid by the food police, I have used spam with scalloped potatoes and it turned out good.  Maybe we need a "Spam Alert"?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Used to have baloney sandwiches as a kid, too; preferred them with mustard. We used to fry baloney sometimes, I liked the edges crispy. I guess its not eaten as much today.


Good observation, RR!  Maybe we need a "National Baloney Day"!  ....or  do we already have too many?


----------



## applecruncher

Sometimes Mom would get a roll of uncut bologna and grind up most of it into ham salad. But she always saved a piece so we could each have a chunk to eat. 
Someone mentioned Spam – it’s quite a delicacy in Hawaii.


----------



## ndynt

Applecruncher, that is what I used to make was called.  Cannot figure out why....not ham in it at all.  Nor did it taste like ham.


----------



## applecruncher

But it was gooooooooood! :yes: I remember Mom bolting that grinder to the table or counter.


----------



## tnthomas

applecruncher said:


> Or maybe I should say "bologna". One of my favorites as a kid, and most kids rank baloney sandwiches right up there with hot dogs.
> 
> It’s been awhile, but I bought some today.
> 
> My favorite way:
> 
> Wheat bread
> Mayonnaise
> 2 slices thick baloney (cold)
> Lettuce
> Tomato
> Onion
> 
> Sometimes I like a fried baloney sandwich. There’s a deli that makes great fried baloney sandwiches (I haven’t tried but I heard they’re awesome.)
> 
> How do you like your baloney sandwich?




Loved baloney as a kid, but  am open to having a baloney sandwich for old times sake.


----------



## Underock1

Its almost as good as Spam! I haven't had it in years either, but now you put the bug in my ear. I like it with mustard, myself.
I attribute my long life to all of the junk food I've eaten over the years, often off of the floor. I think its boosted my immune system. I also make it a point to never eat cottage cheese, Tofu, or yogurt. :yuk:


----------



## Pam

Here in the UK it was/is more commonly known as polony. Used to love it when I was little girl but not had any for years. I noticed in Tesco (and other supermarkets) that they do now have some that is labelled baloney. But either name... it's still the same thing. 


Bologna sausage, sometimes phonetically spelled as baloney, boloney or polony.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bologna_sausage


----------



## applecruncher

This is really a damn shame. Since I posted this thread I’ve bought several packs of thick sliced baloney; been eating baloney sandwiches like crazy. 

(My cat loves a tiny piece, and she is _veeeeery_ picky/finicky.)


----------



## Falcon

Just had one a few hours ago, for lunch. Yum.  (Glad I came across this thread so I could say that.)


----------



## applecruncher

....walking to kitchen...:grin:


----------



## AZ Jim

SifuPhil said:


> I've lost my taste for bologna - not sure when, but I haven't really wanted it for years now.
> 
> Not quite sure how it's made, either - which gives me the creeps ...


  You too?  As a kid I loved it, but now it goes out of date on the occasions when we buy some.  Just don't like it anymore.


----------



## RadishRose

I used to love it ground up and mixed with finely chopped pickle and mayo as a sandwich


----------



## Cookie

It is nasty tasting, poor quality and very unhealthy!


----------



## NancyNGA

I like to just eat slices without anything.  Sliced thin.  Roll up in a tube.  Yum.


----------



## applecruncher

Cookie said:


> It is nasty tasting, cheap poor quality and very unhealthy! How can anyone even admit to eating and liking it?



Wasn't hard at all. I just typed the words, hit "post quick reply". Assume Falcon did the same thing.

The bigger question would be: Why would someone bother to waste their time and click on a clearly labeled thread which is about something they detest?


Oh well, different strokes.


----------



## JustBonee

NancyNGA said:


> I like to just eat slices without anything.  Sliced thin.  Roll up in a tube.  Yum.



I do the same .... sometimes I will put sweet relish or a small pickle in the middle of my rolled up bologna.


----------



## Cookie

Compelled to do so, in the hopes that people will think twice about healthy/unhealthy food choices. Some people don't know how bad certain non-foods are even though the information is out there.  Your welcome, glad to oblige.


----------



## applecruncher

I think that most adults (such as the SF members) are capable of choosing what they want to eat.


----------



## jujube

Waaay too many bologna sandwiches as a kid.  To add insult to injury, my mom made "ham salad" out of ground bologna.  I was an adult before I realized that most people, maybe even the rest of mankind, make it out of ham.  I probably wouldn't eat bologna if I was starving.


----------



## Cookie

applecruncher said:


> I think that most adults (such as the SF members) are capable of choosing what they want to eat.



Sometimes I seriously wonder.


----------



## applecruncher

NancyNGA said:


> I like to just eat slices without anything. Sliced thin. Roll up in a tube. Yum.



Yeah!! But I prefer mayo and bread. YUM!!


----------



## applecruncher

Cookie said:


> Sometimes I seriously wonder.



No need to.


----------



## Cookie

Absolutely right you are!  People are free to smoke, drink, eat whatever they like, and they do. 

And.... threads are open to all members to voice an opinion about the subject matter, pro or con, as we know.


----------



## Cookie

tsk tsk tsk     so very sorry AC,  forgive me for being so rude as to say I dislike baloney and that it is not healthy, I'll behave, I promise, please don't hurt me. Great baloney lovers of the world rule, honest.


----------



## fureverywhere

I have always loved baloney sandwiches, something they don't make anymore is chicken roll. I don't care what was in it, it was yummy.


----------



## applecruncher

Bonnie said:


> I do the same .... sometimes I will put sweet relish or a small pickle in the middle of my rolled up bologna.



Not a sweet relish/sweet pickle fan.  But my brother used to like that with crackers on the side.


----------



## Underock1

Cookie said:


> tsk tsk tsk     so very sorry AC,  forgive me for being so rude as to say I dislike baloney and that it is not healthy, I'll behave, I promise, please don't hurt me. Great baloney lovers of the world rule, honest.



You didn't like Spam either! :shucks: Just kidding, Cookie. I take you at your word that you are just trying to do good,
but at 82, I am not interested in the long term effects. In fact at this point, if they hasten things along a bit, its not such a bad thing. The party's almost over. Its desert time.


----------



## Cookie

Underrock1  - too true, I dislike spam too. And I apologize if I have offended anyone by suggesting that spam and baloney are poor food choices.  And by now at your age, the few pleasures you might have left are too precious to give up.  Yes, go in peace.


----------



## Underock1

Cookie said:


> Underrock1  - too true, I dislike spam too. And I apologize if I have offended anyone by suggesting that spam and baloney are poor food choices.  And by now at your age, the few pleasures you might have left are too precious to give up.  Yes, go in peace.



...and peace to you as well. :chocolate:


----------



## applecruncher

Here's the Cleveland baloney sandwich.  Sounds good, but I'd leave out the butter.  (not a fan)

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/cleveland-fried-bologna-sandwich.html


----------



## fureverywhere

Funny but this reminded me of ketchup sandwiches. My Dad lived through the depression and maybe it was a habit from then. But yup, I remember when we would travel to PA to visit relatives and he would pack ketchup sandwiches...very good actually.


----------



## applecruncher

I've heard of people (usually kids) eating ketchup sandwiches. Not my cup of tea, though.


----------



## applecruncher

Properly fried baloney with the slits cut. :yes:

View attachment 21302


----------



## jujube

fureverywhere said:


> Funny but this reminded me of ketchup sandwiches. My Dad lived through the depression and maybe it was a habit from then. But yup, I remember when we would travel to PA to visit relatives and he would pack ketchup sandwiches...very good actually.



For us, it was mayonnaise sandwiches.  That was our favorite snack when we were kids.


----------



## Shirley

Bologna burger:  A half inch thick slice of fried bologna with fried onions and green peppers on top. Fit for kings.


----------



## applecruncher

jujube said:


> For us, it was mayonnaise sandwiches. That was our favorite snack when we were kids.



I think closest I came to that was lettuce and mayo sandwiches. Not bad, but I wouldn't want one today.


----------



## NancyNGA

In grade school we got free butter sandwiches in the afternoon.   Sometimes it was peanut butter.


----------



## tnthomas

Alright, I am putting aside my avoidance of processed meat products (temporarily) and have baloney on my grocery list.   

A big thick slice of baloney, plus a thick slice of onion...oh yea!   On winter wheat bread, with mayonnaise, a generous swatch of mustard, along with a layer of lettuce or spinach.

Nums!   :clap:


----------



## NancyNGA

Sounds like a winner, tn!  Ya gotta live dangerously once in a while!


----------



## QuickSilver

baloney sandwiches on FRESH white bread... but the bread has to be so fresh it sticks to the roof of your mouth..


----------



## Underock1

QuickSilver said:


> baloney sandwiches on FRESH white bread... but the bread has to be so fresh it sticks to the roof of your mouth..



Yes. That's the way Mom introduced them to me as a kid, so they gotta' be the best, but I really hate that part. Especially now, with a full set of dentures. Not something I would eat in public any more.  :wink1:


----------



## oakapple

I suppose 'baloney' here was used as an insult [meaning, rubbish!] because it was the processed bits of meat made into a kind of sausage, or luncheon meat as it was called here. Only bought by parents who couldn't afford to buy ham for the children.


----------

